# Use of Activated Charcoal?



## Linda Robinson Barr (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience or information on the use of activated charcoal with IBS-D or IBS-A? I know that when i've had nausea or lots of gas it has helped alot. I just don't want to over use it or find out that there is some reason NOT to use it with our condition.


----------



## gracene (Aug 1, 2014)

My doctor just told me to take it for the diarrhea -- I bought some but it hasn't helped much. I am only taking 250mgs though. Maybe I need to take more. How much are you taking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

In my culture we use it for food poisoning, but I also noticed that it makes you more constipated and tried to use it for IBS-D last summer. I found that it was helpful, in that at least one bowel movement a day would come out as extremely hard stool. the rest however, were still D. So it seemed to have a very narrow effect. Also, I had to stop b/c the bowel movements were so hard from it. As well, while my doctor and naturopath said there are no known side effects, I also couldn't find any info on long term studies so I was hesitant to continue taking it daily. Somewhere it said that prolonged use might slow down digestion or lessen your stomach's ability to digest; something like that. I've only used it for a few months so can't say I had any side effects.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've seen recommendations for using activated charcoal, apparently it absorbs toxins and would be advised if you had food poisoning. Also, they say it firms you up. Problem is that you can't take it close to meds because it'll suck them up and out they go.


----------

